# James (Jimmy) Yaroshuk, RCD/RCAF (retired), 1966-2015, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2015)

Condolences to family & friends ....





From his obit:


> It is with deep sadness that we announce the death of James (Jimmy) Yaroshuk. Jimmy died of a heart attack on July 15 while residing in the Dominican Republic. Jimmy son of Linda Bannon, Stepfather Gene A. Bannon. Brother of Michael and Jason Yaroshuk (Brady and Taylor) and nephew Devin Yaroshuk and also survived by Michelle Yaroshuk and Stepson Jacob Bogle. Jimmy was born in Fort William on September 16, 1966. He received his education at Westgate High School. He was employed at McDonald Consolidated prior to joining the Armed Forces.
> 
> Following Basic Training in St. Jean, and QL 3 Crewman training in Medford, he joined B Sqn, The Royal Canadian Dragoons in the spring of 1998. He was immediately employed as a driver in the SSM's, a testament to his maturity, reliability and extreme competence. His culinary skills were legendary and when not selling hotdogs and burgers off the ramp of his M113 on top of Clement Hill, Jimmy was flipping steaks on his deck every weekend for the majority of B Sqn as “Jimmy's Place” quickly became the place to find B Sqn soldiers. After doing his time in the echelon, Jimmy became qualified as a Leopard driver. He was employed at the Armour School for the summer of 2000 driving young Phase 1V officers up and down the Lawfield Corrider Monday to Friday, and dragging them around SweetWater's and The Hill Top on Friday and Saturday. Jimmy was a strong soldier and mentor to all, regardless of rank. He spent his final years with the Dragoons in A Sqn and deployed to Bosnia in 2001 as part of OP Palladium ROTO 8. Jimmy successfully applied for a Voluntary Occupational Transfer to Airframe Technician and after completing his training was posted to CFB Trenton where he worked as a technician on the C-130 Hercules aircraft. Following a long struggle with a persistent back injury he suffered while serving overseas. Jimmy was medically released from the Canadian Forces and decided to enjoy his retirement in the sun and sand of the Dominican Republic.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (7 Aug 2015)

RIP Jimmy.  

The Dragoon Family has lost another fine soldier.


----------

